# Wer hat...? Erfahrungen Graskarpfen/Amur



## Zacky (8. Mai 2013)

Hallo Community.

Wer hat...

...echte und eigene Erfahrungen mit __ Graskarpfen? und...eventuell Graskarpfen in einer Größe ab 25cm abzugeben bzw. weiß, wo ich diese im Berliner Raum dann bekommen könnte?

Ich bin durch das Forum gestöbert und habe den einen oder anderen Beitrag, sowie die Lexikoneinträge gelesen. Ich würde die Graskarpfen gerne als "Rasenmäher" nutzen, damit sie die geliebten Fadenalgen kurz halten können. Das sie das Problem "Fadenalgen" nicht beseitigen ist mir klar, die Filteranlage ist ja vorhanden, damit auch deren Ausscheidungen dann umgewandelt werden können. Wenn die Fadenalgen durch die Fische kurz gehalten werden, und der Kreislauf durch die Umwandlung der Ausscheidungen wieder zum Algen-Nährstoff (Nitrate,Phosphate) erfolgt und so trotz allem das Nachwachsen der Algen im Rahmen gehalten wird, ist mir schon geholfen.

Die Pflanzzonen in meinem Teich sind für Fische jenseits der 10cm Länge und entsprechender Körpergröße eigentlich nicht erreichbar, da die Pflanzzonen nur eine Deckung von 5-7 cm Wasserstand haben. Unterwasserpflanzen habe ich keine mehr, da die schon von der bunten Karpfentruppe beseitigt wurden. Also bleiben wohl nur die Fadenalgen als "Pflanzen unter Wasser". 

Leider habe ich bislang keine echten Erfahrungsberichte gelesen und würde daher die Besitzer dieser Karpfenart bitten, sich doch mal zum Einsatz im Teich und des damit verbundenen Hoffnungsgedanken zu äußern.

Bitte nicht gleich  oder  und  sondern bitte echte und eigene Erfahrungen. :beten:beten:beten


----------



## Beeee (8. Mai 2013)

*AW: Wer hat...? Erfahrungen  Graskarpfen/Amur*

Hallo Zacky... 
Erfahrungen kann ich dir leider keine geben.
Aber nen Tipp wo du welche her bekommst...
http://www.teichwirtschaft-thalberg.de/fischzucht.html
bei dem weiß ich das Er Graskarpfen züchtet.


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (8. Mai 2013)

*AW: Wer hat...? Erfahrungen  Graskarpfen/Amur*

Ich hab einen seit 5 Jahren der kümmert sich nicht um Fadenalgen sondern frisst fein meine Uferpflanzen mit Vorliebe die Nadelsimse. Auch er kommt schwer ran schafft es aber irgendwie und schwimmt dann mit nen paar Blättchen im Maul im Teich rum.

Es gibt keine Algenfressenden Fische m.E.


----------



## Joerg (8. Mai 2013)

*AW: Wer hat...? Erfahrungen  Graskarpfen/Amur*

Hi Zacky,
ich bring dir mal einen Fadenalgenfressenden Koikarpfen mit.
Meine sind gut erzogen und lassen die Unterwasserpflanzen in Ruhe, verspeisen aber immer gerne die kürzeren Fadenalgen als Nachtisch.
Selbst die ganz feinen zupfen sie vorsichtig von den Unterwasserpflanzen ab.


----------



## Boxerfan (8. Mai 2013)

*AW: Wer hat...? Erfahrungen  Graskarpfen/Amur*

Hei Zacky,
Ich hatte 3 Graskarpfen im Teich. Der Erfolg bestand darin, keine Pflanzen mehr aber reichlich Algen.
Vergiß es, die Biester fressen Dir die Pflanzen weg und lassen die Algen in Ruhe.


----------



## Thundergirl (8. Mai 2013)

*AW: Wer hat...? Erfahrungen  Graskarpfen/Amur*

Hey Zacky,

weiß ja nicht ob du meine beiden Riesen gesehen hast. Ich habe die 2 jetzt seit min. 10 Jahren und Fadenalgen fressen die beiden nicht. Weißt du warum die Graskarpfen heißen?

Sie fressen nämlich mit Vorliebe Gras. Vielleicht kann man ihnen damit das knappern an Wasserpflanzen abgewöhnen. Zwar nicht an Unterwasserpflanzen, aber die restlichen sollten sie dann vielleicht in Ruhe lassen.   Aber deine Fadenalgen musst du wohl alleine essen. 

Fadenalgensalat


----------



## Moonlight (8. Mai 2013)

*AW: Wer hat...? Erfahrungen  Graskarpfen/Amur*

Hey Zacky,

ich habe mal Graskarpfen gehabt ... aber die haben keinen Rasen gemäht.
Die haben an den Seerosen gefressen und sich mit den Koi um das Futter gekloppt ... aber nicht das getan, was sie (lt. Verkäufer) sollten ... nämlich Algen abfressen.
Für mich kommen die nie wieder in den Teich ... verschenktes Wasser. Dafür könnte man lieber noch einen Koi einsetzen 

Mandy


----------



## Lucy2412 (8. Mai 2013)

*AW: Wer hat...? Erfahrungen  Graskarpfen/Amur*

Also unser Graskarpfen frißt mit Vorliebe Koifutter, Regenwürmer und wenn er Lust und Laune hat  auch mal einen Grashalm. Fadenalgen werden kategorisch ignoriert und Teichpflanzen:beten Gott sei Dank verschont.


----------



## Joerg (9. Mai 2013)

*AW: Wer hat...? Erfahrungen  Graskarpfen/Amur*

Hey Zacky,
wie sehen eigentlich Fadenalgen aus? 
Hast du davon mal ein Bild, damit man sich das besser vorstelllen kann. 

Es gibt deutlich effektivere Optionen, wenn man mal ein paar zuviel davon hat.


----------



## Christine (9. Mai 2013)

*AW: Wer hat...? Erfahrungen  Graskarpfen/Amur*

Hallo Rico,

statt der Graskarpfen wären wahrscheinlich eher Wimpelkarpfen geeignet. Angeblich sollen die ja tatsächlich __ Algenfresser sein...


----------



## Zacky (9. Mai 2013)

*AW: Wer hat...? Erfahrungen  Graskarpfen/Amur*

Danke euch, jetzt habt ihr mir auch den letzten Funken Hoffnung genommen. 

@-Nicole: Ja die habe ich damals gesehen und fand sie eigentlich auch ganz schick, aber dann wird's wohl nix bei mir im Teich.

@-Christine: Das mit den __ Wimpelkarpfen hatte ich damals schon irgendwo gelesen und die müssen ja auch mind. in einer 5er-Gruppe gehalten werden. Aber von denen habe ich Ähnliches gehört, wie jetzt von euch zu den Graskarpfen.

 @-Jörg: Wenn Du Glück hast siehst du noch ein paar wenige Überreste beim TT. :__ nase

Na gut, dann muss ich mir halt noch was einfallen lassen. Aber vielen Dank euch Allen für die Antworten.


----------



## Karpfenchamp (9. Mai 2013)

*AW: Wer hat...? Erfahrungen  Graskarpfen/Amur*

Hallo,
auch wenn man Algenprobleme normaler Weise nicht mit Fischen löst, kann ich dir da einen recht geläufigen aber unpopulären Tipp geben. Nasen sind wirklich sehr schöne Fische. Es gibt sie in fast jedem Zoohandel zu kaufen. Viele werden jetzt sagen, dass das nicht vertretbar ist. Die Fische würden nur in schnell fließenden Flüssen leben und außerdem vom Aussterben bedroht sein. Letztere Aussage ist nicht ganz so falsch. Die __ Nase ist in ihrem Bestand extrem gefährdet. Dass die Fische nur in fließendem Wasser leben und sich wohl fühlen können, ist aber falsch. Es gibt auch in einigen großen Seen Vorkommen dieser Art. Zum Beispiel im Bodensee. Ich bin der Meinung, dass man diese Fische, vorausgesetzt man hat einen gut gefilterten Teich mit den richtigen Ausmaßen, bedenkenlos kaufen kann. Die Tiere fressen hauptsächlich Algen. Man kann sie fast den ganzen Tag beim Abweiden beobachten. Selten bedienen sie sich beim Fischfutter. Und du schädigst auch keine natürlichen Bestände, indem du sie kaufst. Die gekauften Tiere haben nie ein natürliches Biotop gesehen. Wenn du den Fischen einen schönen sauberen Gartenteich bieten kannst, dann ist das das Beste, was einem solchen industriell produzierten Fisch passieren kann. Du wirst diese Fische lieben. Sie zeigen ein wahnsinnig interessantes Verhalten und wachsen echt schnell. Ich hatte mal einen Trupp von 5 Fischen. Schon im ersten Jahr sind sie von ca. 7cm auf bestimmt 15cm herangewachsen. Allerdings nie weniger als diese 5 kaufen, da es sehr soziale Tiere sind. Meine sind mir leider vor etwa 3 Jahren beim Teichumbau gestorben(Transport an einem heißen Tag). Da waren es schon stattliche Fische. Das hat mir gezeigt, dass sie bei Sauerstoffknappheit die ersten sind, die eingehen. Also daran immer denken. Den Winter ohne eingeschalteten Filter überstehen sie aber trotzdem ohne Probleme.

Fazit: Ich kann diese Fische trotz aller Unkenrufe absolut empfehlen. Ich habe sie mir damals nicht wegen der Algen gekauft. Aber sie werden diesem Ruf durchaus gerecht. Das Verhalten der Tiere ist echt interessant und im Alter sehen sie echt gut aus.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (9. Mai 2013)

*AW: Wer hat...? Erfahrungen  Graskarpfen/Amur*

Hi Karpfenchamp,

die Aussage hinkt aber etwas, denn Du hast u.a. eine sehr wichtige geologische Situation z.B. im Bodensee unterschlagen. Der Bodensee ist ja nur ne Verbreiterung/Vertiefung des Rheines da der Fluß von eiszeilichen Geschiebemassen aufgestaut wurde - nix anderes also wie ein Wehr im Fluß, oder ne Staumauer. Rezophile  Fische findet man in solchen Gewässern auch fast immer nur im Bereich von Zu- und Abläufen, sie haben da dann auch jederzeit die Möglichkeit wenn ihnen das Wasser zu warm/sauerstoffarm wird sich bessere Standorte zu suchen (was der __ Nase in nem Weiher oder Tümpel, wo unsere Garten"teiche" ja je nach Größe hin gehören, nicht möglich ist)

MfG Frank


----------



## Karpfenchamp (9. Mai 2013)

*AW: Wer hat...? Erfahrungen  Graskarpfen/Amur*

Hallo Frank,
klar ist der Bodensee nicht mit einem Teich vergleichbar. Der Bodensee war nur ein Beispiel dafür, dass die __ Nase keine Strömung braucht. Das ist aber nicht das einzige stehende Gewässer, wo dieser Fisch vorkommt. Auch in deutlich kleineren Seen können diese Fische unter bestimmten Bedingungen natürlich vorkommen. Das habe ich selbst z.B. schon einmal in Tschechien erlebt. Der See war nicht groß und hatte aber Anschluss an einen Bach. Wenn man solche Fische jetzt in einen Gartenteich setzt, dann ist das natürlich nicht gerade toll. Wenn du dir aber die Fische aus dem Zoohandel ansiehst, dann ist es nicht schlimm diese in einem Gartenteich zu halten. Die Nase gehört zu den Weißfischen(bzw. Cypriniden) und nicht zu den Salmoniden oder Coregonen. Sie hat eine hohe Toleranz gegenüber erhöhten Wassertemperaturen. Selbst im Hochsommer ziehen sich die Fische selten in tieferes Wasser zurück. Bei mir zogen sie selbst bei größter Hitze immer in der Gruppe im Flachwasser lang und raspelten Algen ab. Das ist ein klares Indiz dafür, dass es den Fischen gut ging. Das einzige was sie brauchen ist Sauerstoff. Und der ist bei einem gut gefilterten Teich in ausreichender Menge vorhanden. Ich möchte an dieser Stelle wirklich einmal mit der bisher vorherrschenden Meinung aufräumen, dass es nicht richtig sei, diese Fische im Gartenteich zu halten. Es gibt Fische, welche nicht in einen Teich gehören. Aber die Nase gehört definitiv nicht dazu.

MfG Ben


----------



## willi1954 (9. Mai 2013)

*AW: Wer hat...? Erfahrungen  Graskarpfen/Amur*



Karpfenchamp schrieb:


> ...Das ist ein klares Indiz dafür, dass es den Fischen gut ging. Das einzige was sie brauchen ist Sauerstoff. Und der ist bei einem gut gefilterten Teich in ausreichender Menge vorhanden. Ich möchte an dieser Stelle wirklich einmal mit der bisher vorherrschenden Meinung aufräumen, dass es nicht richtig sei, diese Fische im Gartenteich zu halten. Es gibt Fische, welche nicht in einen Teich gehören. Aber die __ Nase gehört definitiv nicht dazu.
> 
> MfG Ben



gibt's denn Bilder zu deinem Teich mit den Nasen? vielleicht können wir ja noch etwas lernen.

Bei mir fressen die Nasen allerdings munter das den Kois dargebotene Schwimmfutter, mit lautem Plätschern. Ist immer schön anzusehen.
Aber Algen fressen sie nicht. Die muss ich immer noch mit dem Kescher entsorgen.

Gruss Willi


----------



## Karpfenchamp (9. Mai 2013)

*AW: Wer hat...? Erfahrungen  Graskarpfen/Amur*

Bei mir habe ich sie oft von der Terrasse aus gesehen, wie sie besonders an den Folienrändern die Algen abgeweidet haben. Man muss dazu sagen, dass die Tiere sehr scheu und agil sind. Ähnlich wie z.B. Orfen. Deshalb brauchen sie auch etwas Schwimmraum. 
Fotos habe ich leider keine gemacht. Hatte ich irgendwie nie das Bedürfnis. Und im Moment schwimmen darin auch keine Nasen. Der Teich gehört ja nicht nur mir, sondern auch meinen Eltern. Im Bezug auf das effektive Algen fressen möchte ich mich nicht äußern. Ich habe sie damals angeschafft, weil die Fischart mir gefallen hat. Algenprobleme hatte ich keine. Deshalb ist es schwer zu sagen. Ob sie wirklich effektiv sind und was für eine Stückzahl man dann bräuchte, weiß ich nicht genau. Fakt ist aber, dass ihre Hauptnahrung Algen darstellen. 

Aber die Grunddaten sind geschätzt folgende: 5mx3mx1m Durchschnittstiefe. Der Filter ist ein Eigenbau aus 2 Baumarkt-Teichfiltern, die wir verbunden haben. Die beiden Filter waren im Sonderangebot und so war es die günstigste Variante. Durchflussmenge ist mir derzeit auch nicht bekannt. Auf jeden Fall reicht es aus. Zumindest bekommen wir den Teich so klar. Säubern ist aber einmal im Monat Pflicht. Dauert immer etwa 2 Stunden. Als Filterausfluss hatten wir mal einen Bachlauf. Den haben wir damals beim Umbau aber rausgenommen und lassen das Wasser jetzt über ein Rohr direkt in den Teich. Das hat sich als effektiver rausgestellt.

Dein Teich imponiert mir übringens sehr. Hast du 2 Teiche nebeneinander? Gerade die Bepflanzung ist bei dir echt gut.


----------



## canis (9. Mai 2013)

*AW: Wer hat...? Erfahrungen  Graskarpfen/Amur*

Karpfenchamp, vergiss es. *Kein* Fisch verbessert ein Algenproblem, *jeder* verschlimmert es. Auch die __ Nase, da auch sie Fischfutter oft Algen vorzieht und längst nicht alle vorkommenden Algen wirklich auch frisst. 

Und wie die anderen schon sagten, dein Vergleich hinkt gewaltig. Nicht nur Nasen als Flussfische leben mitunter auch in Seen. In praktisch allen Voralpenseen gibt es beispielsweise Bestände von Äschen. Kann man diese Art deswegen in Teichen halten? Bestimmt nicht. Das selbe gilt für Forellen, sie kommen in Form der Seeforelle (ist selbe Art wie die Bachforelle!) auch in stehenden Gewässern vor. Auch sie ist damit aber noch lange nicht für den Teich geeignet. "Flussfische" leben nicht primär wegen der Strömung in Fliessgewässern - wer sie kennt, weiss sogar, dass sie Strömung oft meiden und ganz gerne auch in ruhigeren Abschnitten (Buhnen etc.) stehen. Entscheidend sind vielmehr die Faktoren Sauerstoffgehalt, Temperatur, Nahrungsangebot, Lebensraumstrukturen, Laichhabitate, usw., die sie in Fliessgewässern bevorzugt finden. 

Auch das Argument, die Nase sei ja nur ein Cyprinide und kein Salmonide, zieht nicht. Die Cypriniden sind äusserst vielfältig und sie lassen sich bezüglich Habitatansprüchen niemals in einen Topf werfen. Was dem einen Cypriniden gefällt, kann für den anderen negativ sein: Die __ Elritze ist Begleitart der Bachforellenregion, sie lebt in kühlen Bächen und Bergseen; die Brachse ist Leitfisch der Brachsenregion, die ein schon fast stehendes, warmes und schlammiges Gewässer umschreibt. Unterschiedlicher könnten die beiden Arten nicht sein, und doch sind es beides Cypriniden! 

Es bleibt dabei: Nasen gehören nicht in den Gartenteich und zur Algenbekämpfung eignen sie sich auch nicht.


----------



## Karpfenchamp (9. Mai 2013)

*AW: Wer hat...? Erfahrungen  Graskarpfen/Amur*

Ich finde dich mit deiner Meinung ehrlich gesagt ziemlich stumpfsinnig. Und es ist mir auch egal was für einen Titel du hier im Forum hast. Du tust so, als ob deine Meinung hier Gesetz wäre. Das ist sie aber nicht. Die __ Elritze z.B. schwimmt in vielen Gartenteichen und hat noch strengere Ansprüche als die __ Nase. Willst du mir jetzt sagen, dass die auch in keinen Gartenteich gehört? Da würdest aber auf Widerstand stoßen. Und lesen kann ich dir scheinbar auch noch beibringen. Ich habe nämlich nicht gesagt, dass die Nase das Problem löst. Fakt ist, dass sie Algen frisst und solch einen Fisch wollte der Threadersteller. Und eine Lehrstunde musst du mir auch nicht geben. Alles was du hier sagst, weiß ich selbst auch. Und noch eine ganze Menge mehr. Übrigens kommen Nasen auch in der Brachsenregion vor. Solche Aussagen wie deine kommen oftmals von Leuten, die nur die Lehrbuchmeinung kennen. Da sie die Fische aber noch nie über einen längeren Zeitraum beobachten konnten bzw. sie selbst einmal gehalten haben, können sie diese Meinung nicht auf die Probe stellen. 

Ich bleibe bei meiner Aussage:  Es ist keineswegs verwerflich, Nasen im Gartenteich zu halten. Es ist sogar sehr gut möglich und man kann sich an gesunden Tieren erfreuen. Tierquälerei ist das definitiv nicht.


----------



## nkace (10. Mai 2013)

*AW: Wer hat...? Erfahrungen  Graskarpfen/Amur*

Mein Graskarpfen habe ich auch schon von klein auf. Jetzt ist er ca. 30 cm groß und frisst keine Algen oder irgendwelche Pflanzen. Aber ich mag ihn trotzdem


----------



## canis (10. Mai 2013)

*AW: Wer hat...? Erfahrungen  Graskarpfen/Amur*

@Karpfenchamp:

Und weshalb reagierst du nun gleich so angepisst? Ach ja, wie sagt man doch so schön: nur getroffene Hunde bellen... Mit meinem "Titel" (gemeint wäre wohl eigentlich die Funktion) hat meine Kritik herzlich wenig zu tun, habe mich auch früher nie anders geäussert. 

Auch Elritzen halte ich übrigens für Gartenteiche für weitgehend ungeeignet - ich habe schon zu oft erlebt, wie sei jämmerlich verendet sind, weil die Teichianer dem Verkaufspersonal alles glaubten.


----------



## Christine (10. Mai 2013)

*AW: Wer hat...? Erfahrungen  Graskarpfen/Amur*

Hallo David!

Allein den Bodensee mit Haltungsbedingungen im Gartenteich zu vergleichen kann man ja wohl kaum ernst nehmen. 

Und von einem gelungenen Versuch in einem Teich pauschal auf alle Gartenteiche zu schließen, 
hat auch wenig mit Erfahrung in Sachen Fischhaltung zu tun (die der betreffende User ja angeblich haben will...)

Der mündige und kritische Leser mag solche "Tipps" alleine beurteilen. 
Denen, die nur lesen, was sie lesen wollen, wird eh nicht zu helfen sein, 
die übrigen werden wissen, was sie davon zu halten haben.


----------



## Christine (10. Mai 2013)

*AW: Wer hat...? Erfahrungen  Graskarpfen/Amur*

_Das Problem mit den Fadenalgen generell habe ich mal in einen extra Tread verschoben. Hier geht es ja um Fische!_


----------



## Karpfenchamp (11. Mai 2013)

*AW: Wer hat...? Erfahrungen  Graskarpfen/Amur*

Hallo,

nur um die ganze Sache hier endlich zu beenden. Ich habe mich"angepisst" gefühlt(und vielleicht auch etwas heftig reagiert), weil meine Meinung einfach als schlichtweg falsch abgetan wird. Aufgrund der Erfahrung, die anscheinend nicht nur ich gemacht habe, kann man dies aber so einfach nicht stehen lassen. Wie ihr schon in anderen Themen festgestellt habt, ist eine artgerechte Haltung im Gartenteich nur bei Kleinstfischen wie __ Moderlieschen tatsächlich realistisch. Ob es einem Fisch gut geht und er sich wohl fühlt, hängt jedoch nicht zwangsläufig damit zusammen, ob dieser auch "artgerecht" gehalten wird. 

Dann dürfte es nämlich auch keine Koi(Karpfen)- oder Störteiche geben. In der Natur kommen ja schließlich auch nicht so viele von diesen Individuen auf so einer verhältnismäßig kleinen, abgeschlossenen Wasserfläche zusammen. Dann würde das Karpfenangeln nämlich sehr schnell langweilig werden. Zumal der Karpfen ja nichtmal wirklich heimisch ist. 

Aber darum soll es jetzt nicht gehen. Fakt ist, dass hier gesagt wird, dass z.B. __ Störe, Elritzen, Orfen(bei uns heißen die __ Aland), Graskarpfen(Flussfisch) und auch Barben(steht zumindest im Lexikon des Forums) unter Umständen in Gartenteichen gehalten werden können. Das sind alles Fische, die im Teich niemals "artgerechte" Bedingungen erfahren werden. Ich käme niemals auf die Idee, eine __ Barbe im Teich zu halten. Das sind für mich die "echten" Strömungsfische. 
Auch einen Stör würde ich mir nicht holen. Aber wenn jetzt jemand kommt, der Nasen hat, dann gibt es gleich einen Aufschrei. Und wahrscheinlich nur, weil das eine Person mal irgendwo in einem Lexikon(in dem Fall meine ich nichtmal das Forumslexikon) geschrieben hat und sich die Meinung deshalb auch verbreitet hat. 

Ganz kurz gesagt. Mir ist einfach nicht klar, warum die allgemeine Meinung heißt, dass Nasen garnicht im Teich gehalten werden sollen, und Störe sowie Elritzen unter Umständen schon. 
Sind Nasen anspruchsvoller als Störe oder Elritzen? Das muss ich ganz klar mit Nein beantworten. 
Ein Bekannter hat auch Nasen im Teich. Vor 2 Jahren bekam er einen Stör geschenkt. Er hat ihn erstmal in den Teich gesetzt. 
Der Fisch war gesund und ist ihm im Sommer trotzdem eingegangen. 
Die Nasen allerdings gedeihen und zeigen sich in wirklich prachtvollen Farben. Genauso wie bei mir zu etwa dieser Zeit. 

Bei Elritzen habe ich den Vergleich zwar nicht, aber wenn man sich die Gewässer anschaut, in denen sie leben, dann haben die sicher auch höhere Ansprüche an ihren Lebensraum. Das sagst du ja auch selbst. Orfen bzw. Alande sind oftmals auch nur in Fließgewässern anzutreffen. Da leben sie auch ursprünglich. 
Trotzdem sind sie einer der beliebtesten Gartenteichfische. Und die Biologie von __ Nase und Aland ist in vielen Aspekten sehr ähnlich. 
Die Fische kommen stellenweise nebeneinander vor. Diese Tatsache kann man nunmal nicht einfach unter den Teppich kehren. 

In Anbetracht dieser Fakten sollte man die starre, konservative Meinung, dass man diese Fische nicht halten kann, überdenken. 
Es ist klar, dass nicht jeder diese Fische halten kann und auch sollte. Das wollte ich damit keineswegs sagen. 
Wer aber bestimmte Bedingungen im Teich hat, der kann diese Fische durchaus halten. 
Man sollte sie sich allerdings nicht zur Algenbekämpfung aufschwatzen lassen. 

Wer also gute Bedingungen schafft und an den Fischen selbst interessiert ist, der kann diese Fische unter Umständen halten. 
Diese Personen sollten dann auch nicht von anderen deswegen zerpflückt werden. 
Besonders nicht von Leuten, die Fische wie Störe, Graskarpfen, Elritzen oder vielleicht auch Orfen halten. 
Denn dann wird mit zweierlei Maß gemessen. Ich meine im Übrigen wieder Niemand hier.


----------



## wp-3d (11. Mai 2013)

*AW: Wer hat...? Erfahrungen  Graskarpfen/Amur*

Hallo Ben,

auch ich war immer der Meinung die __ Nase gehört nicht in einen Gartenteich, jetzt nach dem ich deine Argumente lese sehe ich es auch etwas anders.
Meine Informationen über die Nase stammen aus Zeiten als der Gartenteich noch eine flache Schale aus Beton ohne Technik war, 
seid dem schreibt immer noch jeder von jedem ab. 
Es hat sich an der Technik viel verbessert und macht es möglich, vielen Arten einen naturnahen Lebensraum zu bieten.

Was währe ohne die heutigen leistungsstarken Pumpen, Filter und bezahlbare Teichabdichtung,
dann gäbe es auch nur den robusten __ Goldfisch und Koihaltung wäre auch ein riesen Streitthema.


.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (11. Mai 2013)

*AW: Wer hat...? Erfahrungen  Graskarpfen/Amur*

Hi Karpfenchamp,

wenn Du schon schreibst das Du tausende von Fischen gefangen hast und deshalb ein wahrer Fischexperte bist frage ich dich ob die Nasen in deinem Teich ihre 15-20 Jahre erreicht haben bzw. warum die ganze Gruppe so plötzlich verendet ist wenn sie ja jahrelang so problemlos im Teich zu halten waren (die Teichvergrößerung kann da ja nicht Schuld dran sein)

Übrigens wenn Du mal genauer durchliest steht da im Lexikon schon das Störte keine Gartenteichfische sind und das wer sich damit beschäftigen will sich u.a auf ihre Bedürfnisse (riesige Teichgröße) einstellen muß. (bei Elritzen und anderen strömungliebenden Arten steht auch dabei was sie von ihrem Lebensraum her für Bedürfnisse haben) 
In meinem eigenen Teich (12m x 13m x 1,6m) hatte ich eigentlich mal vor Strömer, __ Bachschmerle, Elritzen, Gründlinge ect. zu halten und ihn extra für die Kieslaicher mit 14t Kiesboden ausgestattet. Als der Gartenteich schon im ersten Jahr in der Einfahrzeit trotz Strömungspumpen auf über deutlich über 26 Grad kletterte hab ich das Vorhaben auch ganz schnell dem Wohl der Fische zuliebe da Akta gelegt. 

Natürlich kann man bestimmte Fische unter entsprechenden Bedingungen halten aber dann sollte man zumindest auch mal Fotos von dem "artgerechten" Lebensraum ect. einbringen können (wenn man dann natürlich keinen Beweise liefern kann braucht man sich nicht zu wundern wenn man nicht ernst genommen werden kann - ähnliches kenn ich und andere hier auch aus div. Aquaristikforen, wo z.B. manche Aquarianer behaupten sie hätten ein 1000l Becken und ziehen darin Prachtschmerlen nach - und dann nach der Frage von Fotos  immer Aussagen kommen "ich hab keine Kamera", "meine Handykamera ist kaputt" ect.  

MfG Frank


----------



## Karpfenchamp (12. Mai 2013)

*AW: Wer hat...? Erfahrungen  Graskarpfen/Amur*

Ich schreibe zu dir jetzt nicht mehr sehr viel, weil du deine Überzeugungen einfach nicht überdenkst und eine alte Lehrbuchmeinung vertrittst, die (wie wp-3d bereits treffend formulierte) einfach überholt ist. Du versuchst meine vernünftige, und vor allem treffende, Argumentation mit anderen Sachen zu übertünchen. Außerdem habe ich nie gesagt, dass mein Lebensraum "artgerecht" war. Denn eine "artgerechte" Haltung von all seinen Fischen kann hier wohl kaum einer anbieten. Aber das ist auch ein Ziel, welches nicht realistisch ist. 

Meine Nasen hatte ich etwa 4-5 Jahre. Als wir den Teich umgebaut haben, hatten wir alle Fische in Regenfässer gegeben. Leider gab es im Baumarkt damals mit der Folie eine größere Verzögerung. Das hat sich so stark hingezogen, dass wir für das Umgraben und Verlegen der Folie bis in die Dunkelheit hinein gearbeitet haben. Als wir die Fische dann in den noch kahlen Teich zurückgesetzt haben, war es für die Nasen wohl schon zu spät. Auch von den Orfen ist keine übrig geblieben. 

Im jetzigen Teich wollte ich versuchen, Schleien zum Ablaichen zu bewegen. Da Orfen und Nasen sehr aktiv und agil sind, und die Schleien eine ruhige Atmosphäre brauchen, habe ich mich gegen diese Fische entschieden. So jetzt weißt du es.


----------



## canis (12. Mai 2013)

*AW: Wer hat...? Erfahrungen  Graskarpfen/Amur*

Wobei das nun auch wieder eine sehr pauschale Verurteilung ist, wenn du sagst, die Aussage dass Nasen und andere sich nicht für den Gartenteich eignen, sei inzwischen überholt. Ich sehs eher andersrum: Nasen werden seit vielen, vielen Jahren für Gartenteiche angeboten und ein Umdenken, dass es nunmal einfach Fische gibt, die man nicht in Gartenteichen halten sollte, setzt sich erst langsam durch. Das bezieht sich z.B. auch auf __ Störe, deren Haltung vielerorts kritischer gesehen wird als früher. Zum Beispiel in der Schweiz, wo die Haltung von Stören seit wenigen Jahren genau deswegen bewilligungspflichtig ist!


----------



## Karpfenchamp (12. Mai 2013)

*AW: Wer hat...? Erfahrungen  Graskarpfen/Amur*

Wir können aber wiederum nicht __ Störe mit Nasen gleichsetzen. Das mit den Stören ist ja auch ganz in Ordnung so. Das ist ja auch ein viel krasserer Fall. Ich wette, dass sich ein Stör bei mir nicht so gut gehalten hätte. 

Und warum sind die Nasen in der Schweiz nicht auch bewilligungspflichtig? Weil die __ Nase einfach nicht zu den Fischen gehört, die man unter keinen Umständen halten sollte. Diese Fischart zieht jeden Sommer in wahrscheinlich viele tausend Teiche in Deutschland neu ein. Sonst würde es diesen Markt ja nicht geben. Und ich wette, dass mindestens die Hälfte der Fische nicht nur nicht qualvoll verendet, sondern sogar viele Jahre in den Teichen überdauert und sich eines guten gesundheitlichen Zustandes erfreut. 

Die andere Hälfte sind wahrscheinlich Leute mit einem vielleicht noch ungefilterten 500 Liter Teichbecken, die den Fisch als Zweckfisch gekauft haben. Ich habe noch von keinem Teichbesitzer gehört, der sich beschwert hat, dass ihm die Nasen gleich eingegangen sind. Wenn sowas oft passieren würde, dann hätte es sich auch zu mir bereits rumgesprochen bzw. ich hätte davon gelesen.

 Ich denke viele(auch aus diesem Forum) halten diese Tiere wirklich vernünftig, und sagen einfach nichts davon, weil sie dann Kritik einstecken müssten. Ich finde damit muss jetzt auch endlich Schluss sein. Vor dem Hintergrund meiner bisherigen Erläuterungen, besonders zur Haltung von Elritzen, Orfen und auch noch anderer Arten, lässt sich diese Behauptung in diesem totalen ablehnenden Maße einfach nicht mehr halten. Man muss diese Behauptung mindestens relativieren, wenn nicht sogar gänzlich verwerfen. 

Es wird immer Leute geben, die nicht bereit sind, ihre alt angelesene Meinung nochmals zu überdenken. Aber bitte versucht diese Meinung nicht noch jedem Neuling aufzwingen zu wollen, indem ihr ihn dann "zerpflückt" wenn er diese Fische, vielleicht sogar anständig, hält. Ich habe von einem Fall gelesen wo jemand, mit wirklich anständigem Gartenteich, sich diese Fische gekauft hatte. Es wurde ihm geraten die Fische sofort abzugeben, weil man solche Fische ja angeblich nicht hält. Was war die Folge? Die Fische wurden aus dem Teich entfernt und keiner weiß, was daraus geworden ist. 

Dass die ganze Sache für die Fische kein gutes Ende genommen hat, das brauche ich glaube ich keinem sagen(als ob die Behörden wirklich einer Privatperson die Erlaubnis zum Aussetzen von Fischen in Naturgewässer erteilen würden) . Es stand auch nicht mehr dabei. Ich bin mir sicher, den Fischen wäre es wirklich gut ergangen, wenn von den selbsternannten Spezialisten keiner den Mund aufgemacht hätte. Wenn jemand ohne vernünftigen Grund so eingeschüchtert wird, da kann einem echt das Messer in der Tasche aufgehen. In diesem Fall war ein Eingreifen einfach nur falsch.


----------



## Christine (12. Mai 2013)

*AW: Wer hat...? Erfahrungen  Graskarpfen/Amur*

Karpfenchamp, kannst Du bitte mal ab und zu einen Absatz machen, damit man Deinen Beiträgen auch folgen kann, es erhöht die Lesbarkeit erheblich. Danke.


----------



## Karpfenchamp (12. Mai 2013)

*AW: Wer hat...? Erfahrungen  Graskarpfen/Amur*

Auch wenn ich bei meinen Absätze keine Zeile frei lasse und persönlich ein paar weniger gesetzt hätte, hast du das ja jetzt für mich übernommen. Ich schreibe ja immer nur in dem kleinen Antwortfenster unten.


----------



## Christine (12. Mai 2013)

*AW: Wer hat...? Erfahrungen  Graskarpfen/Amur*

Auch da kann man Absätze setzen. Es ist einfach unlesbar und ich habe keine Lust, da ständig nachzuarbeiten. Hat auch etwas mit Höflichkeit den anderen Lesern/Usern gegenüber zu tun.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (14. Mai 2013)

*AW: Wer hat...? Erfahrungen  Graskarpfen/Amur*

Hi Ben,

wie kommst Du eigentlich drauf das z.B. mein Fischwissen nur angelesen sei. Ich bin Angler genau wie Du (angel seit 35 Jahren), war fast 10 Jahre Gewässerwart (bis ich vor 4 Jahren wegen meiner Schwerbehinderung den Job an den Nagel hängen mußte) und daher auch über die Hegegemeinschaft aktiv mit in die damals anlaufende "Wiederansiedlung" von der __ Nase in der Lahn eingebunden. Durch die Stellung als Gewässerwart hab ich und die Kollegen der anderen Vereine, da der Fischbesatz hier durch die Naturschützer sehr streng im Auge gehalten wurde, auch einige vertiefende Schulungen veranlaßt durch die Hegegemeinschaft Mittlere Lahn durchführen müssen.

PS. Nasen hab ich übrigens auch schon mal im Teich gehalten, (was aber trotz des schon damals recht großen Teich (ca, 60.000l) und Bachlauf nur 2 Jahre gut ging (sie versuchten mit rund 20-25cm laufend den Bachlauf hochzusteigen liefen ab und an auf Grund und landeten bei Versuchen sich durch springen wieder zu befreien auch mal neben dem Wasser:shock

MfG Frank


----------

